

How to bypass icloud  lock - Donaldino

he bomb on Apple iOS security is here. My friend bypass the iCloud activation screen lock whit the hack tool from this page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bypassicloudactivationlock.blogspot.com&#x2F;
======
opless
This won't* work. Once the phone calls home it'll brick itself.

*Ought not to.

Disclaimer: have a client that repairs iPhones, apple have turned off the
ability to reactivate phones via apple unless they're disassociated with
iCloud.

I'm sure if it's Jailbroken, all bets are off.

